# running desktop on inverter



## theterminator (May 4, 2013)

i have luminous invatubular battery of capacity *150 Ah*(12V) ..
pc will have 430 watt psu (corsair cx430v2) and dell in2030 20" monitor (20W ) .... do i have to buy UPS or can I run this desktop straight from inverter , i will be using it only to shut it down ..
inverter charger is microtek UPS EB860


----------



## baiju (May 5, 2013)

It can be used and no need of ups. Some inverters have a UPS mode also.


----------



## theterminator (May 5, 2013)

^ Ok, how much power will my desktop consume btw??


----------



## The Incinerator (May 5, 2013)

Inverters have a response time higher than an UPS. So if you coonect the PC to an Inverter you might get BSOD or the PC will switch of or HDD die imminently. Not advisable.


----------

